# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Portal, security and patrol robot, Rice Robotics Ltd., Hong Kong

## Airicist

Developer - Rice Robotics Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Portal Robot introduction

Jun 23, 2021

----------

